# Do I want a Garmin Edge?



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm trying to decide if a Garmin Edge is really want I want, and if so what model should I go with. I'm currently a Weekend Warrior, and Father of 1 year old twin boys. I'm looking to step up my fitness as I'm currently a Clyde. 

Anyways, what I'd like to have is a fully featured cycle computer that will allow me to track my rides and in the best cast allow me to upload data to the computer. This is what I like about the Edge, I can do my ride and then see a map on my computer of the ride I did.

However, I'm thinking even though the weather is good I might be doing a lot of riding on the trainer due to the fact that its easiest to get rides in while the babies are sleeping. This point doesn't seem to lend itself to the Edge because I wouldn't be able to track miles at all, I'd at best have HR, Cadence and Speed (however speed is based on wheel size and I read it gets that stat while your moving so it might not work on the trainer)

So I thought I could get the 205 and with the savings get a cheap cycle computer for the trainer, but then I don't get HR (even though I'm not sure how to use HR to my advantage yet), and really if I have a cheap computer tracking most of the data anyways its it really worth the money for the 205?

Is there a better cycle computer option out there for me? I don't want to get crazy expensive but if its comparable to the Garmin I don't think I'd complain.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The cadence / speed sensor for all the Edge models also has a wheel magnet and the crank arm magnet; the sensor links speed and cadence to the head unit. You will get mileage on the trainer. It is also useful in poor satellite reception areas (extremely heavy tree cover or deep hills blocking satellite view to the south).


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

The edge units will track speed and mileage, cadence, HR etc. on the trainer, you just set the gps option to "off" so it forces the unit to use the speed sensor instead of gps data.

The wheel size is automatically adjusted by gps speed, but once it's set I think it stays set, you can also manually adjust it if needed. Since the unit would have speed and time it can calculate mileage. 

So you would get mileage, cadence, time, distance, HR etc. on the trainer.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the Edge 205 DOES NOT track cadence or heart rate, so you would want the 305. Check out MTBR member Geoman he's awesome and great prices.... got my Edge 305 from him last year.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bstyle74 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Edge 205 DOES NOT track cadence or heart rate, so you would want the 305. Check out MTBR member Geoman he's awesome and great prices.... got my Edge 305 from him last year.


Correct. From Garmin 205 page:



> Rugged, lightweight Edge 205 attaches easily to the stem or handlebars of your bike with the included bike mount. Just turn it on, acquire GPS satellites and go. Edge automatically measures your speed, distance, time, calories burned and altitude, and records this data for your review. For even more detailed data, get the Edge 305, which can track your heart rate, cadence, climb and descent.


I learn something every day, I thought the 205 would do cadence / speed with the accessory, and just not HR or barometric altimeter, but I was wrong,


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

You want an Edge. You won't regret getting a 305, especially from Geoman.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

scottyperkins said:


> You want an Edge. You won't regret getting a 305, especially from Geoman.


+1 Nicely stated. The Edge adds a lot to an average ride. As you improve you can compare older data to yesterdays ride and see the improvement. I did a bunch of spinning classes over the winter. Downloading the HR information was very helpful. I could discuss the last class with the instructor and look at where my HR was over the course of the class. Good stuff.


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

Well if the Edge 305 can give me Mileage (Kilometers in my case) then I guess that sort of takes away the issue of using the computer on the trainer because 

A) It will give all relevant data
B) Its wireless and works off the rear wheel

Now the only thing I guess it has against it is the price, so I have to decide if I want to spend that much. I'm just thinking I can get a computer without HRM and without GPS for really cheap so I'll have to see which way I want to go.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Another vote for 305 + optional cadence/wheel speed sensor. Does what you want without the expence of 605/705.

You might look at a wrist model if you do any running too.


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

dnoyeb said:


> Another vote for 305 + optional cadence/wheel speed sensor. Does what you want without the expence of 605/705.
> 
> You might look at a wrist model if you do any running too.


Yeah I think my decision has come down to the Edge 305 With Cadence (and probably the heart rate) or something simple to just track speed and distance. My only concern is that I'm got myself all hyped up about all the features of the Edge when all I really need is a $30 computer that will allow me to see my improvement on the trainer.

I'm going to be leaving a road bike on the trainer pretty much all the time, and when I ride outside I'll use my MTB, so I'm going to need to be able to use the computer on both bikes easily. The Edge does this easily as if I'm outside and moving I really don't NEED the cadence so I just need to slap the unit on the bike and off I go. But the same can be said for a cheap computer if I just get an extra mount, except I need to find a mount that tracks with the rear wheel for trainer use.

Really the Edge seems to cover everything, but I just can't seem to get past the price. I keep thinking it might be too much for what I really need. I mean I could really get 2 decent computers for the same price.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

i love my 305. looking at motionbased forums the 605/705 has plenty of bugs to be worked out yet.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

True true. This is what I went through before I bought my 305 from geoman. I was fighting myself and trying to get a simple cateye. Then I was fighting myself about getting the cadence on a MTB. But since I liked the heart rate monitor I needed the 305 and at that point I might as well get the cadence.

Then I told myself I don't really need cadence on the MTB and Ill just put that sensor on my road bike.

Well I failed. I love the 305 with heart rate and cadence. Seeing the course on a map with pace and heart rate and cadence is great. And the "Virtual Partner" is just awesome. I can't think of a better way to train. It has so many training features that help you train by yourself that there is no comparison to an ordinary bike computer. You will not be disappointed.

Case and point. Everyone told me that you ride for high cadence, not in a hard gear. I always go into a hard gear when I get tired because that was just natural to me. Then one day I rode with someone who was not as fast as me, so I pedaled in a real easy, high-rpm, gear so as to slow myself down but still give myself a workout. After the ride when I analyzed the two I was amazed to see my heart rate dropped while I was pedaling like a madman!!

I would not have believed it if i did not see it for myself with the data produced by the 305. Its great.


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

I guess its true, if I'm going to actually use all the data that the 305 can supply then I don't see any better option. You have all the data you need to have very structured training sessions. 

But I think I've convinced myself that its much more then I need right now. I've used my indoor trainer 3 times now and I'm getting stuck at the 30 min mark, I've got a movie on, but I'm not comfortable or something. So I think I'm going to get a cheap computer and get myself a good saddle and some good cycling shorts. I figure the money is better spent getting me comfortable on the bike.


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

*305 or hold off for the 705?*

I like the idea of map topo data on SD cards. I also like 705 tracking the elevation changes in the ride (Colorado has a few hills). I don't need the wireless sync as I don't think anyone else will have a 705 monster on group rides. But uploading rides, downloading, and tracking rides would be great.

I don't want cadence information, but is the speed sensor worth it for mountain terrain? Few trees out here.

Has anyone started looking a the 705, or is everyone sticking with the 305?


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

If you ride with a group most of the time you really dont need the 305, but its still nice. If you ride alone mostly as I do, then the 305 adds a nice self-challenge.

The 705 looks much prettier, but I guess Garman forgot to add any true upgrades that affect it as a trainer.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

racerxti said:


> I like the idea of map topo data on SD cards. I also like 705 tracking the elevation changes in the ride (Colorado has a few hills). I don't need the wireless sync as I don't think anyone else will have a 705 monster on group rides. But uploading rides, downloading, and tracking rides would be great.
> 
> I don't want cadence information, but is the speed sensor worth it for mountain terrain? Few trees out here.
> 
> Has anyone started looking a the 705, or is everyone sticking with the 305?


There are a number of people with 705s reporting in this forum. It has a number of bugs, if you find the threads, there are half dozen or so.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm another canuck and if price is swaying you, talk to Geoman. His prices are far better than what you'll find locally and better than MEC.

At first, all I wanted was to be able to download my rides for my logbook and to look at them in GoogleEarth. Now, I can challenge myself, set horizontal and climbing goals for the year and much more. You may think it is overkill to start, but I find you quickly end up adding to how you use the data as you have it available.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Will the 305 allow you to overlay your ride onto Google Maps? If so, I'm ordering one.


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

absolutely. visit motionbased.com to learn more. more importantly, just this weekend i was over @ mapmyride.com, created a 53 fireroad course in their google maps software, saved a CRS file, and then I had my course loaded into my GPS with a virtual riding partner to race for the duration. i did this with the forerunner 305, not the edge, but the mapping capabilities are the same. 

i love my forerunner 305.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Turt99 said:


> Well if the Edge 305 can give me Mileage (Kilometers in my case) then I guess that sort of takes away the issue of using the computer on the trainer because
> 
> A) It will give all relevant data
> B) Its wireless and works off the rear wheel
> ...


With the 705 just coming out there should be a bunch of used ones on Ebay. I have the 305 and had it a week after release and LOVE it. Just keep an eye out for used ones. 
KIN


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

dgaddis1 said:


> Will the 305 allow you to overlay your ride onto Google Maps? If so, I'm ordering one.


Yes, the Garmin Training Center software that comes with the Edge 305 has a direct link to open the track in Google Earth. Many of us here recommended GeoMan (www.geomangear.com) for the best price and superior service. :thumbsup:


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, after I saw the Geoman's price I was pretty much set. Thanks for the info, I'm gonna go order one right now!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

dgaddis1 said:


> Yeah, after I saw the Geoman's price I was pretty much set. Thanks for the info, I'm gonna go order one right now!


You can't go wrong there.

After you have played with it some, check out,
TopoFusion http://www.topofusion.com, and 
SportTracks http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/SportTracks.

They are my primary choices now for data; SportTracks for the HRM fitness data, and TopoFusion for the mapping and data logging.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Can I do the oposite? Can I make a route on GoogleEarth and then export it to the Garmin Edge 305 and follow it on the trail?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Batas said:


> Can I do the oposite? Can I make a route on GoogleEarth and then export it to the Garmin Edge 305 and follow it on the trail?


I'm not a Google Earth guru, can you make routes in it? _If_ so, and _if_ it will allow you to export them as a *.crs* file, then yes. Garmin understands the import of .crs (course) files from anywhere. I grab routes that way from MotionBased all the time.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/
this creator is easier to use then doing it in google earth. I find GE a pain to make routes in. 
KIN


----------



## Rum Runner (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought a 305 last year. I love it. 
I use it for the trainer and rides. Its fun to post your route on line after a group ride in the woods.
It has sensors so works great on my rollers, has back-lighting which is great for night riding, and seems to always have a good signal even in the woods.
I too am a weekend warrior type. Just got into MTB last year. 
Its very neat to look at a graph of your ride and see Elevation, HR , Grade, Pace, Speed plus more at any point of your ride.
Battery life is about 12 hours. I did the 24 hours of Hot August Nights as a solo rider last year and recorded the whole race. I used a small USB backup battery pack to charge the unit (size 4 AA batteries)on one of my laps in the evening and when I stopped for a short nap in the wee hours of the morning, so lasted the 24 hours no problem. 
The only downside I can see from the 305 to the 705 is street maps. If you road ride a lot and like to explore then I might opt for the 705, plus you could use it in your car to get to events. 
I take the 305 with me on the road in the car for fun and also use it boating so I can see my route back in the dark or mark fish hits. SO has multiple uses.
hope this helps.


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, I thought I was just going to go for a simple bike computer for like $30 and just go with Distance and Speed stats, but you guys are making it harder and harder to turn away from a Garmin. 

I know if I where to get a Garmin it would have to be the 305, because I need Cadence/Speed for when I use it on my trainer and the 705 is way too much for me to spend on a fancy little gizmo.

I was looking at Amazon.com (for the reviews, I already know geomangear.com has a better price) and I was a little concerned to find so many negative reviews of the sensors and battery life... anyone else have any of these issues?


----------



## Rum Runner (Feb 13, 2008)

I used my 305 for most of a season. I have not had any sensor issues. 
The only problem I have every had was a corrupt file that caused all the files after to not show mapped routes when I upgraded to windows vista premium from win98se
An email to tech support was responded to within a couple of days with suggested solutions, which fixed my problem. 
Also the software has been updated and I haven't had any more issues since.
My battery life has been good and its rare that I would go for a 12 hour ride? I only usually charge it every 2nd or 3rd ride, but when you plug it in to download data it starts charging through the usb anyhow.
One thing I would suggest is if you plan to use it on multiple bikes to order at least extra cadence magnets for the crank arms. The actual sensor is wireless and mounts on a rear chain stay with zip ties, but you can buy 100's of those at the dollar store and change this from bike to bike within 30 seconds by cutting off the zip ties and replacing then with new ones. I don't switch that often but it does go very easy and fast. 
The 305 kit comes with two gps mounts, one is horizontal and one is vertical so I mount the GPS on the bar of my hartail and on the stem of my FS bike.

If you are on a budget you can probably get a computer with a heart rate monitor and still get lots of fun data and only cost about 1/3 the price of the 305.
Maybe others can chime in on a bike computer with HR monitor that is reasonably priced. One you can upload on the computer would be fun.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Yes, the Garmin Training Center software that comes with the Edge 305 has a direct link to open the track in Google Earth. Many of us here recommended GeoMan (www.geomangear.com) for the best price and superior service. :thumbsup:


We're here for you all.



Thanks for the mention!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Rum Runner said:


> t often but it does go very easy and fast.
> The 305 kit comes with two gps mounts, one is horizontal and one is vertical so I mount the GPS on the bar of my hartail and on the stem of my FS bike.


Actually, the mounts go either way. Slide the zip ties out, and turn the top section 90 degrees. You can have two vertical or two horizontal, or one of each. 

I have mounts on five bikes and they are all stem mounted.


----------



## Rum Runner (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks !

Didn't know that


----------



## cinder cone (Sep 1, 2007)

Could somebody confirm there is no difference in terms of functionality between Edge 205 and Vista HCX? Is the main/only difference the shape, size, screen and the additional heart rate/cadence option?

Price is sooo different and don't see significant navigation differences.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cinder cone said:


> Could somebody confirm there is no difference in terms of functionality between Edge 205 and Vista HCX? Is the main/only difference the shape, size, screen and the additional heart rate/cadence option?
> 
> Price is sooo different and don't see significant navigation differences.


You can load maps into the Vista and navigate; it is a mapping GPS.

You can *not* load maps into the Edge, it is a training GPS that provides the majority of its usefulness after you download tracks to a computer later. Navigating is rudimentary, except to race yourself with a previously recorded track over a known course, or just keeping track of speed, distance, time, altitude, etc.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Yes, the Garmin Training Center software that comes with the Edge 305 has a direct link to open the track in Google Earth. Many of us here recommended GeoMan (www.geomangear.com) for the best price and superior service. :thumbsup:


Thanks so much everybody for your support. We're shipping 'em like crazy all over the world thanks to our GREAT customers' word of mouth referrals. 

BTW, we're now offering *TopoFusion Pro (click)* on our site through a terrific relationship we have with the TopoFusion folks. Take a look and save a few bucks too.

Best always and thanks again,


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I've been very happy with my Edge 305, thanks GeoMan, but you have to be careful. My ridding buddy Paul has closed the hatch of his Subaru on his 705 twice in three weeks...no, I don't THINK he's retarded? Garmin was nice enough to replace it new for $150 bucks a pop. I've busted the handle bar mount for the garmin 3 times, it's the little black clip that secures the unit to the mount...I now use a rubber band to hold it in place. My point is that you have to get a routine of putting it on/taking it off the bike every ride. After a ride my gloves, glasses, Garmin and IPOD go into my helmet and that goes into the back of my car. Paul's routine when finishing a ride is...pull up to the car 15 minutes after the slowest person  pack up his new "bike of the week"  and then slam his brand new Garmin 705 in the hatch of his car :madman: then wait for the new one in the mail...love you man! :thumbsup:


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Rum Runner said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Didn't know that


I didn't either until after I ordered another mount...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

beagledadi said:


> I've been very happy with my Edge 305, thanks GeoMan, but you have to be careful. My ridding buddy Paul has closed the hatch of his Subaru on his 705 twice in three weeks...no, I don't THINK he's retarded? Garmin was nice enough to replace it new for $150 bucks a pop. I've busted the handle bar mount for the garmin 3 times, it's the little black clip that secures the unit to the mount...I now use a rubber band to hold it in place. My point is that you have to get a routine of putting it on/taking it off the bike every ride. After a ride my gloves, glasses, Garmin and IPOD go into my helmet and that goes into the back of my car. Paul's routine when finishing a ride is...pull up to the car 15 minutes after the slowest person  pack up his new "bike of the week"  and then slam his brand new Garmin 705 in the hatch of his car :madman: then wait for the new one in the mail...love you man! :thumbsup:


We've sold between 7,000 and 8,000 Edge 305 Bundles and I'd wager that I've personally heard about 10 - 20 smashed in SUV hatchbacks... I hate it when this happens.

By far this is most common mishap I hear about including OTB's and "run overs" (#2). Interesting... You can buy insurance/extended warranty for about $1 a month. Food for thought. I would.


----------



## mario23 (Jun 22, 2008)

Man I may have to order one from you GeoMan...you guys are killing me.
I have two concerns though...

1) I'd like to keep size down to a minimum. How much bigger is the 305 compared to say, the Polar CS200?

2) Also, are there any problems with the 305 being subjected to alot of bumps and jumps?

I was seriously considering the CS200 mostly for the HRM functions but also, I really like the size and overall look of that unit. 

I'm ordering something this week!!! Just don't know what


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

mario23 said:


> Man I may have to order one from you GeoMan...you guys are killing me.
> I have two concerns though...
> 
> 1) I'd like to keep size down to a minimum. How much bigger is the 305 compared to say, the Polar CS200?
> ...


While I am not GEOMAN, I did find this pic of the 305 mounted on a stem. Give you an idea of size.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3400869&postcount=27

Me, I am still on the fence with the 305. I like all the features, but am concerned about accuracy. I read / followed a recent thread about the 305 and wild HR numbers. This is a key function for me.

That said, I do like the way it will clean up the Cockpit. I currently have a Cateye on the right of the stem and a Polar RS200 on the left. The RS200 is very accuracy for HR once it locks. I rarely have trouble with it. But it does not Graph your HR like the 305 would do AND you cannot get better soft ware because it does not take HR samples, it works off of averages, so it does not come with graphing software, nor can you upgrade to graphing software. (unless Polar has changed the way the RS200 records HR in the past year). So the RS200 is a good for training, but not so good at detail reviews of data.

As I look at the CS200 you are considering on the Polar site, it appears to have the same limitations as the RS200 (basicly the same unit with a different mounting system). You will be limited to average HR functions and not be able to view minute-by-minute graphs of your HR relative to speed, time, and altitude (climbs). I think the 305 will do all of that in its software. But the Polar comfort chest strap is nice, all the contacts are cloth, no hard plastic band. Can not speak to the comfort of the 305 strap.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Edge 305 and a Vista HCx right next to it on my Ti Jones Bar - for a comparison on size. The Edge 705 is only a bit larger than the Edge 305, BTW...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mrm1 said:


> about the 305 and wild HR numbers. This is a key function for me.


If you use electrode gel on the chest strap, you reading will be accurate enough to keep a cardiologist happy. :thumbsup:

I've posted the story in here many times about my heart, the stents, the doc telling me no more mountain bike (after it saved my life!  ), the 305 printouts that convinced him, and the anomalies in those printouts that the electrode gel eliminated.

Search my name and "spectrum electrode gel" and you will find it. (Spectrum is the cheapest out there, BahBump sold in sports stores the most expensive.)


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

slocaus, we have talked your story (great story BTW). For the most part I am sold, it is just a cash supply problem.

I have basiclly out grown the RS200, and I would guess mario23 will quickly out grow it too. If I was starting over, it would be with the 305.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey GEOMAN,

I did read some where here on MTB about 8 months ago about speed or distance issues with the 305 and Mt Biking. Had to do with the turns, climbs and quick drops and the diffference in terrain to flat road. BUT there was some setting or adjustment in the setup or something that compensated for that. 

Does anyone remember this discussion, or know about the settings?


----------



## mario23 (Jun 22, 2008)

Still torn 

I really wanted something small and streamlined. I started thinking about the Cateye Micro...then though HRM would be a nice feature now to this...

I just cant decide.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

mrm1, your probably talking about the fact that distance as measured by GPS wont match distance as measured by a tire. I don't think anyone worries about that. its only off slightly depending on how many small twists and turns you do on your bike. Its very accurate though.

mario, nothing to be torn about. its not a purchase you will regret. Its where technology is today. If you don't do it, and you could have, you will end up doing it later and having a $20 bike computer sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep you are correct dnoyeb. Seems I remeber something about set up for this, but maybe not. 

I think I am ordering tomorrow. What is the usual shipping time to Florida. I need to time it with my return next week. I will only be home 2 days before I am off again for a week. Dont want it sitting at the door or sent back becasue I am not here.


----------

